# Have you ever had braces?



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Where all my braces fam at


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes.I'm stuck with them for two or more years and have to wear the rubber hands. My teeth are perfectly straight, but my bite got thrown off bad due to a crown insertion procedure at the dentist. I originally had an overbite,however, so maybe the procedure worsened it.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Yup. Had them for 2 years. Hated every second of it! They would break inside my mouth, I would get stabbed by loose wiring, I swallowed a bracket once.. **** braces! lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I did in my 8th-9th grades. I was bugs bunny before that and it's probably one of the things I am most thankful for now as my teeth are now perfect. The endless gum stabbing and pain from the retainer was totally worth it.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't. The dentist told my parents that I had teeth that could be straighter but that it really wasn't all that much of a change, so my parents decided the money wasn't worth it. While having perfect teeth would probably be great, I kind of have to agree that my teeth aren't bad enough for me to be really interested in dealing with braces even if I didn't consider the cost.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Yes, for nearly 5 damn years from age 12 to 17 i.e. all of my high school years almost. I wonder if anyone had them as long as me. My orthodontist was a stupid perfectionist and would have kept them on longer had I not just gotten fed up and told him to take them off. Today my teeth aren't 100% perfect but they are still very good and I get complimented on them so my orthodontist can go **** himself.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes I did back when I was 12/13ish.

Used to have to wear a head brace at night as well









Safe to say that I used to get ALL the girls :roll


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. My parents could never have afforded them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to have braces and headgear, but I still have some crooked teeth because the braces were taken off too early and I refused to wear retainers. I kinda regret that, but oh well.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

some girls with braces :b


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

No but i want braces


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, from 8th-9th grade I think.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Yeah but for less than a year


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> No but i want braces


Why, do you need them? If you don't have very crooked teeth I think the invisaligns work pretty well and you can take them out sometimes? I was lucky mine weren't too bad and I only had them for about 9 months when I was a teenager, they weren't even painful or anything just mildly weird feeling when they tightened them up for a day or two.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep for 3 years I also needed a pallet expander, which gave me this super attractive lisp. It was great.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, for four years (and wore a retainer for many years prior to that). I absolutely hated them at the time, but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Never needed them, thankfully. I was blessed with straight teeth :b


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Why, do you need them? If you don't have very crooked teeth I think the invisaligns work pretty well and you can take them out sometimes? I was lucky mine weren't too bad and I only had them for about 9 months when I was a teenager, they weren't even painful or anything just mildly weird feeling when they tightened them up for a day or two.


I never thought about invisaligns, i hate my teeth tho. I wish i had naturally pretty straight teeth.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I did in my 8th-9th grades. I was bugs bunny before that and it's probably one of the things I am most thankful for now as my teeth are now perfect. The endless gum stabbing and pain from the retainer was totally worth it.


wait the retainer hurts too?! I'm getting mine off next week and i thought pain would be over when i get them off!:afr


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Yes I Did*



Juschill said:


> Where all my braces fam at


Yup:yes had them from 2011- about, early Sept. Of 2014, now i just wear a retainer at night, or on.. occasion.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> I never thought about invisaligns, i hate my teeth tho. I wish i had naturally pretty straight teeth.


I don't think that happens very often naturally... How bad are they? I think the invisaligns are geared towards if they only need slight adjustments.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I don't think that happens very often naturally... How bad are they? I think the invisaligns are geared towards if they only need slight adjustments.


They're not that bad, I'm not sure how to explain them. My teeth are long. You may can see em in my profile pic...I'm not sure.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> They're not that bad, I'm not sure how to explain them. My teeth are long. You may can see em in my profile pic...I'm not sure.


Its a tiny pic but they don't look bad at all.. Braces are more about fixing the angles.. I've had dentists file down a tooth a little if they aren't quite even but I think they can only do a little before it starts to weaken the tooth. Worst case scenario there are veneers but they seem overkill for 99% of people, and I think they hurt/have a lot of drawbacks.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope!

I have nice teeth (not that white though), but in elementary school I used to get a little jealous of people with stuff like braces and glasses. IDK why lol!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

No. I'm very fortunate to have naturally straight teeth (thanks to having a large enough jaw to accommodate all of my teeth) because I would not have gotten braces regardless of straightness/crookedness anyway, since my parents would never have been able afford it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.

i was told that braces would have been a bit adviseable when I was a kid... but it did not seem vital. And it would have made me look worse that I already did back then.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, I have never had any.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol, yes. I rarely wore that retainer, though, but my teeth aren't too noticeably bad. I kind of like them now.....they remind me of vampire teeth a little, too, lol.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

my boyfriend wants me to get them, i want them as well :yes


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Had them in my middle school years. Pissed me right off. All those days of bands, pain, and milkshakes. I was quite thrilled to finally be rid of them two years later, well, until I looked in the mirror and the covered areas were a different colour. That lasted a few weeks.

Wore my retainer for a week, gave up on that and nothing changed. Wouldn't have gone back to them anyway.

Pretty sure throwing them at everybody and their dog was all just a scam my dentist and orthodontist had cooked up to rake in the change. My teeth were fine beforehand.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Nope. When I was about 15, I lost my last baby tooth which was a long time and I had slightly crooked teeth. The dentist suggested that I got braces, but my mom and dad pretty much said "**** that". The problem solved itself as the years passed since my teeth just straightened themselves out on their own, so my parents saved a lot of money on that one, lol.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

nope


----------



## dsmith51551 (Oct 15, 2014)

No, but I've really needed them. (I just never went to the dentist) now my teeth are all ****ed up on the bottom row. I look like a goddamn snaggle tooth monster.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I had them for two years, 8th and 9th grade. I don't think I smiled for two years. I hated, hated, hated them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14 months. 7th and part of 8th grade.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, from 4th through 7th grade. Lost the retainer and parents wouldn't buy a new one. Now I need braces again because my teeth are f**ked up and I hate smiling.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Had braces from age 10-13. Wore headgear at night for maybe a year or so during that. Wore a retainer for a few years after I got the braces off, and I have permanent retainers behind my top two front teeth and bottom six front teeth. I usually don't even remember they're there, but then there's moments like these that I do and it seems so weird. I'll probably be buried with those things on my teeth.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Too poor to have them.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Orthodontics. ):


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, i had them for 3 years. i stopped wearing my retainer shortly after and eventually ended up w/ an overbite. some teeth on the bottom are now crooked, too, when they didn't used to be, but people still compliment me on my teeth a lot so i guess the braces were still effective. 

it's really amusing to me that i get a lot of compliments on my teeth now because they used to be really horrible, loool. well, they still look kind of bad to me, but i guess it's not horribly noticeable to other people. i think...i guess.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

where's the born with nice teeth option?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, back in junior high, headgear too


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, for 2 years. At times it was painful, but it was pretty straight forward.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Naaaa, ya boi got lucky.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I have braces right now but they're invisalign thank god 
2 more months 2 go 0


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I had braces back in middle school. I always chose the clear ones, since I hated having people seeing me with them on. 

3 years club ;-;


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No but I'm getting an invisalign for one annoying tooth. If you want to stay natural.. Hell, its your choice.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes for 4 years


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

whocares187 said:


> where's the born with nice teeth option?


We aren't born with teeth


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i haven't, which is strange since i think both my parents had pretty horrible teeth. I only have one crooked tooth as far as i know, and you can't even see it really. It just looks really sharp because of the angle, almost like a fang :lol I think i have a slight overbite though, so probably should've had braces but my dentists have never mentioned it.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I had braces for 3 years and I wear my retainer once a week. I wouldn't say it fixed my overbite, but it has made my teeth straighter.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was one of the few kids that never had them and never wanted them. It would have been a nuisance having to wear them and I just didn't want the hassle.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wish*

I had been served with braces to get proper teeth, so there was some space between them so the debris can be cleaned away. My choppers are impossible to clean. Glued together with filth. No floss gets in there. No can-do-attitude. No point being optimistic. Can't-do? Don't, then. Dad has three teeth left.

I should have used braces instead of belts around the waist ( a waste of belts). There are sailing, fishing and skiing types of suspenders. I have the sailing ones right here but can't find the word for them. Please tell me. I bet you can. A word like.. silhouette..

Salopettes is the French word for bib-and-brace overalls. The word is used in English for a similar garment worn for instance for skiing, diving and other heavy duty, consisting of wind-proof/waterproof trousers traditionally with a high waist (bib) reaching to the chest and held up by adjustable shoulder straps/braces.

I want girls to wear dungarees with nothing underneath

Did I answer the thread question? t
double entendre 
Wish I had salopettes for my treadmill so the shorts don't keep falling off.

Do you like my post? I love it.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes and thank god. My teeth were a complete ****ing mess before them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope. Too expensive.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Nah, my adult teeth grew in crooked but they eventually straightened themselves out.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

From age 12 to 19 I had some form of dental hardware up until I finally had upper mandible surgery.


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

I had braces for a year and a half. Happy with the result, but it ****ed up my jawline. So I don't know what I would prefer tbh.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been told I need them but I am not letting people put braces in my mouth. I like to eat popcorn and candy and would rather have crooked teeth than have braces making it hard to eat those things.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No but i wouldn't mind getting some. Teeth are a little bit jacked


----------



## Magicked (Jun 1, 2014)

I wish. Can't afford them right now, though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had braces for like 6 years, but no one knew because I never smiled. I wasn't supposed to wear them for so long, but my SA was too strong to make the proper appointments back in the day. I actually ended up taking them off early because I had enough lol. My teeth were jacked, though, I looked like Spongebob got beat up. It feels nice to enjoy smiling all these years, but I think my bite is a bit crooked because I didn't finish the treatment.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I was going with my mom to the orthodontist to get them installed, but once they had me in there I freaked out and couldn't go through with it. My mom was so pissed at me she wouldn't even talk to me all day. My bottom ones are a little crowded & crooked, top has a bit of an overbite, but it's not too bad.

Thinking of getting the invisalign braces they have now, instead of those medieval metal things that look like a torture device.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Fangirl96 said:


> No i haven't, which is strange since i think both my parents had pretty horrible teeth. I only have one crooked tooth as far as i know, and you can't even see it really. It just looks really sharp because of the angle, almost like a fang :lol I think i have a slight overbite though, so probably should've had braces but my dentists have never mentioned it.


Yes! That explains the nickname, haha. I have one of those too, a canine tooth that sticks out a bit at an angle and looks like a vampire fang


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

The patriarchy forced me to get them. They're always trying to shove things in my mouth.


----------



## lynnekitten (Jul 30, 2015)

I just got mine off. Your teeth feel all slimy it's strange, and the retainer is super uncomfortable at first.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

mjkittredge said:


> Yes! That explains the nickname, haha. I have one of those too, a canine tooth that sticks out a bit at an angle and looks like a vampire fang


oh wow i never realised that you could read my name like that, lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I got free surgery for £1,000 in jail*

full middle top incisor set capped porcelain crowns which never need brushing, and gold main molars up & down. Goldie

I remember eating porridge with pending plastic temps on the wing...


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Fangirl96 said:


> oh wow i never realised that you could read my name like that, lol.


Fang girl, like a wild animal bearing it's fangs. Makes you sound all fierce :0)


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No, I wish I could've gotten them at a more appropriate age.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah actually, I even posted a pic in the member photo albums.. I had braces at the time.. I've had them since 2011-2014, now I have really nice teeth, I just have to wear a retainer every night when I sleep.. or just sleeping in general. Before that I had a gap in my two front teeth, & kinda an under-bite as well.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

My teeth would have been fine but 1 pair of baby teeth got stuck and the dentist didn't pull them thinking they would come out. I ended up with 1 tooth that shifted making a gap and 1 tooth that angled. I don't think braces are worth it though. Why do I need perfectly straight, even teeth? They function and it's not bad enough that anyone is concentrating on my teeth.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I had those hook things with an elastic band to reposition my corner teeth. That's it. (They were overlapping my stubborn baby teeth that had to be pulled).


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I got my teeth checked out by an orthodontist about 7 years ago. The doctor said I would need braces for about 2 and a half years for my overbite. However I never did get braces but I do plan on getting them in the future.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't got braces but a dentist did suggest me to have them done as a child. There's a lot of adults later in life getting braces so I think the stigma has lessened. As a person who hates her smile I will readily undergo 2 yrs of being a metal mouth.


----------

